# Black or Blue?



## ladybird

This is a 5 year old (neutered) male poodle owned by my friend, he has black hairs between the pads of his feed from what I could see... his ears and topknot are darker, the rest of him the hairs are a gun-metal grey mixed with some white hairs too... from what she told me he was black until about 2 years old. One of the parents was white... thats pretty much all the info I have right now. So is this a faded black, or a blue?

p.s. please put your reason for which one you think he is!


----------



## Carley's Mom

Blue, they are cute together.


----------



## Olie

He looks like a faded/bad black to me. His muzzle is pretty dark all through it and much darker than the body. Blues really show their blue as they age and to me I don't see that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It is very hard to tell from one photo, but from this one pic I'd say faded black.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I would say faded black, since he doesn't have the ring around his muzzle, or even the lighter color


----------



## mom24doggies

He looks like a faded black to me...the blues i have seen have a lighter muzzle.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I must be confused about blue and faded black... could somone explain it. I see a Blue Poodle in this photo. I know that Carley was black until almost 3 years old. I know her face is more blue than this male's, but she is just as dark everywhere else. Is she a faded Black?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

It's easiest to tell the color right after a fresh bath and brush, dark colored dogs can get dusty, this one either looks like a faded black, or a really dusty black.


----------



## Eclipse

*Black or Blue*

This is my girl who was supposed to be black but has turned into a very dark blue. Her mother and a number of the pups in the litter are lighter blues. Her head and ears are still a bit darker but her tail and body are continuing to lighten. She just turned 4. At first I wasn't happy, but the blue has grown on me and I kind of like it now!

Eclipse and Fallon
ARCHX Calisun Night Flight, CDX, RE, NA, NF, OAJ, CDX-C, RL1X, RL2X, RL3X, CL1, CL2-F, CL2-S, CL2-H, CL3-F, HIC, CGC, VCX


----------



## outwest

Wow! Look at the ears on that girl! Impressive. Do you tie them back for dinner?


----------



## Eclipse

Outwest,
Thanks! Yup, she has a hair tie back that she wears when she eats dinner or any kind of treat that she going to have to do some chewing on. She still sometimes gets bits caught in her mouth chewing a ball, etc. and will nick a piece off. Fortunately, her coat grows like crazy, I'm always trimming her ears off. She sometimes steps on them when moving with her head down and sniffing and then will cry!

Eclipse


----------



## outwest

Those are some incredible ears. Not many poodles can grow ear hair like that!


----------



## spoospirit

_I was tempted to say a dark blue like my Billy, but his muzzle is so black. Billy's muzzle is a dark blue and his nose is self colored instead of black. I think this dog may be a faded black. It is always really difficult to tell from photos though._


----------



## Lou

Eclipse said:


> This is my girl who was supposed to be black but has turned into a very dark blue. Her mother and a number of the pups in the litter are lighter blues. Her head and ears are still a bit darker but her tail and body are continuing to lighten. She just turned 4. At first I wasn't happy, but the blue has grown on me and I kind of like it now!
> 
> Eclipse and Fallon
> ARCHX Calisun Night Flight, CDX, RE, NA, NF, OAJ, CDX-C, RL1X, RL2X, RL3X, CL1, CL2-F, CL2-S, CL2-H, CL3-F, HIC, CGC, VCX


gorgeous color!!!!!!!! gorgeous poodle!!!!!! and yes, gorgeous ears


----------

